# The Will Rogers Follies



## avkid (Nov 11, 2004)

November 12 & 13 at 8PM
November 14 at 3PM
November 19 & 20 at 8PM
November 21 at 3PM
EPAC Repertory Company presents
"The Will Rogers Follies"
Tickets $15Adults
$10 Seniors (65 & over)
$10 Age 12 & under

For more info go to: www.endicottarts.com


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 11, 2004)

NOVEMBER 19-20 No idea what time
East Brunswick High School presents 
"THE PICNIC"
tickets $5 i think

i would love to see ur show... only i live kinda far... are u anywhere near albany? i know some ppl who will be up there the 19-21 and mite b interested....


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

November 12 and 13
Beloit Memorial High School presents
"The Skin of Our Teeth"
Tickets: student/senior - $4 and adult - $7
general admit. avaible at the door


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 11, 2004)

ooo your shows tommorow, Good Luck!


----------



## avkid (Nov 11, 2004)

nowhere near albany, 1 1/2 hours south of Syracuse, near Binghamton


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks our opening weekend was last and i total screwed up 4 specials.... my director wasnt ahppy. lets hope they work tomorrow night.


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 11, 2004)

o, ok avkid.... my sleepaway camp was relatively near binghamton, but i dont know anyone around there now... my jewish youth group has a convention up in albany on the 19-21 but i cant go because i will b working our show.


----------



## avkid (Nov 12, 2004)

what is the name of the camp?


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 12, 2004)

island lake


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 12, 2004)

its not that close to bingamton... its in a really redneckish area of PA and bingamton is the closest real city


----------



## avkid (Nov 12, 2004)

Binghamton is the closest "city"? that's sad


----------



## avkid (Nov 12, 2004)

the first show went well except for one actress who does not pay attention to where she puts her mic.


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 13, 2004)

i hate when actors do that, so i forbid them to put on or take off their own mics and tape over the on button. if there are mic switches or i have an extra person i put someone backstage to re attach mics.


----------

